# Barbara Schöneberger im Playboy?!



## dante_23 (25 Jan. 2019)

*Barbara Schöneberger* hat die Tage ein Bild auf instagram gepostet, mit folgendem Text:

_"Es kamen Blumen an! Die dazugehörige Karte steckte in einem Umschlag, der in einem Umschlag steckte, der in einem noch größeren Umschlag steckte. Man musste sie also entblättern. Macht Sinn, ist da ja Programm. Ich denke ernsthaft drüber nach!"_

--> was glaubt ihr? hat sie das ironisch gemeint, oder könnte da ein funken wahrheit dahinter stecken?
--> ich glaube zwar, dass ein shooting nen paar jahre zu spät käme, aber hey, warum nicht? :thumbup:


----------



## dingsbums (25 Jan. 2019)

Wird wohl nur ein PR-Gag sein. Ich setz da nicht drauf. Aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.

Ich finde nicht, dass es zu spät käme. Im Gegenteil. Vor einigen Jahren war sie völlig außer Form. Jetzt macht sie wohl viel Sport und hat zuletzt ein paar sexy Auftritte hingelegt (den Rest macht Photoshop). Ihr Bekanntheitsgrad ist riesig und ihre Gage dürfte entsprechend üppig ausfallen. Also wenn nicht jetzt dann nie. Daumen drücken! :thumbup:


----------



## Elfman (26 Jan. 2019)

Also wenn, dann aber allmählich sehr bald, sonst ist´s zu spät. 
Die jüngere Babs hätte es gemacht, hat sich wohl aber gedacht, sie hat ja noch alle Zeit der Welt.
Irgendwie wäre es noch ein Highlight, für die Fans absolut, aber auch für sie.
Und wenn nicht, was soll´s, aber schade wär`s schon, und das wiederum auch für sie.
Ich find sie so oder so herzerfrischend, sexy, lustig und seeeehr unterhaltsam. 
Ist schon erstaunlich, wie sie ihren Weg gemacht hat und macht. Respekt!


----------



## Punisher (26 Jan. 2019)

alles nur Show
jetzt ist sie mal wieder in aller Munde


----------



## Death Row (26 Jan. 2019)

In der Tat. Es käme um Jahre zu spät. Lieber nochmal jemand von GZSZ oder AWZ


----------



## Chamser81 (26 Jan. 2019)

Erstens sieht man im Playboy eh nicht die Wahrheit, da dies ein reines Hochglanz-Photoshopmagazin ist und zweitens ist die Babsi leider nur noch ein Schatten vergangener Jahre.

Aber sie ist bekannt und wäre allein deswegen sicher ein großer und interessanter Name für den Playboy!


----------



## Black Sun (26 Jan. 2019)

Die ist doch viel zu prüde und hat Angst auch nur ein bischen zu zeigen immer hochgeschlossen und
im Minirock hab ich sie in den letzten Jahren auch nicht gesehen


----------



## Elfman (26 Jan. 2019)

Babs ist alles andere als prüde. Ich sag nur Blondes Gift auf Pro 7. Unübertroffen.
Leider irgendwie nirgends Folgen zu finden. Bereue es bis heute, die Sendungen nicht aufgezeichnet zu haben. TV Geschichte per Excellence.


----------



## Chamser81 (27 Jan. 2019)

Elfman schrieb:


> Babs ist alles andere als prüde. Ich sag nur Blondes Gift auf Pro 7. Unübertroffen.



Ja damals aber eben halt mit der Betonung auf *damals*. Dies liegt ja nun auch schon viele Jahre zurück. Solche Zeiten sind bei Babsi schon seit sehr langer Zeit vorbei, leider.


----------



## comatron (27 Jan. 2019)

Warum nicht, vielleicht läuft ihre Zeitung nicht so gut. Und das Schlimmste wird Photoshop schon verhindern.


----------



## natmu (27 Jan. 2019)

ich bin dafür


----------



## Verteidiger (28 Jan. 2019)

Macht sie niemals..leider


----------



## Wutbürger (31 Jan. 2019)

Ich werde jeden Abend voller Hingabe beten das dieses Wunder wahr wird.:thumbup:


----------



## Tittelelli (31 Jan. 2019)

und die Verklemmten hier was was zu sabbern.


----------



## dimekoza (31 Jan. 2019)

Hoffen wir es mal. Das wäre großartig!


----------



## Chamser81 (1 Feb. 2019)

Mal unabhängig von Babsi, ich werde nie verstehen, was so viele sich von irgendwelchen Playboy-Bildern erwarten.

Wie bereits geschrieben, ist dies ein reines Hochglanz-Photoshop-Magazin, dort bekommt man eh nicht die Wahrheit zu sehen. Da ist jedes Bild von einer Gala mit eventuellen Einblicken oder Strandbilder realistischer und besser als diese Pb-Bilder. Mal davon abgesehen das auch im Playboy "künstlerisch wertvolle Bilder" die Nacktheit immer mehr ersetzen sollen.


----------



## spiffy05 (19 März 2019)

Das wäre mal was anders als diese dünnen Dinger immer.
Glaube aber nicht da? sie es macht


----------



## xtothez123 (21 März 2019)

Auf gar keine Fall. Sie hat das weder das Geld noch die Aufmerksamkeit nötig.


----------



## Etzel (21 März 2019)

Die fetten Euter würde ich aber schon gerne mal nackt sehen


----------



## Tittelelli (23 März 2019)

Etzel schrieb:


> Die fetten Euter würde ich aber schon gerne mal nackt sehen



Deinen winzigen Schniedel will ja auch keiner sehen. Ohne Lupe ist der wohl auch gar nicht zu erkennen.:WOW::WOW::WOW:


----------



## Sarafin (23 Apr. 2019)

Etzel schrieb:


> Die fetten Euter würde ich aber schon gerne mal nackt sehen


Ihre fetten Möpsen,waren doch schon lange zu sehen,da brauchts keinen Playboy zu,nur die Suchfunktion


----------



## gaston21 (25 Apr. 2019)

Ich möchte lieber wieder eine von gzsz im playboy sehen...


----------

